# Hyatt split weeks



## jlhorne (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a few questions about how Hyatt split weeks work and their respective points assignment. I can guess how this works but I would appreciate confirmation from somebody with experience.

I read the club rules section 4.6 (split nights reservation chart) on Kal's website and have also looked thru the points charts (thanks Kal). I found 4 night split weeks, 3 night split weeks, and 2 night split weeks. 

1) The points chart seems to be geared for Friday checkins which would make the 3 night split reservation have 3 weekend nights and the 4 day split reservation have 4 weeknights. But most locations have Saturday or Sunday checkins which would not match the points charts since 4 night split reservation includes 1/3 weekend/weeknight nights, and 3 night split reservation includes 2/1 weekend/weeknight nights. Does this sound right? And if so does anybody have a corresponding points chart?

2) If you wanted to stay a 5 nights, for example, by booking consecutive 3 and 2 night reservations, would you have to make two seperate reservations meaning 2 sets of fees, 2 wait list entries, etc - Or is that one reservation?


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 7, 2009)

The points chart is not adjusted based on check-in dates. It is what it is.

If the resort has a Friday check-in date, then:
the 3-day weekend is Fri-Sat-Sun, and the 4-day mid-week is Mon-Thur.

If the resort has a Saturday check-in date, then:
the 3-day weekend is Sat-Sun-Mon, and the 4-day mid-week is Tues-Fri.

If the resort has a Sunday check-in date, then
the 3-day weekend is Thur-Fri-Sat, and the 4 day mid-week is Sun-Wed.

The 2-day mid-week would be the first 2 days or the last 2 days of a 4-day mid-week.

If you wanted a 5 day stay, it would have to be a 3-day weekend, and preceeded or followed with a 2-day mid-week. It would be 2 reservations, and require 2 reservation fees and 2 split-week cleaning fees. 

Some resorts have multiple check-in dates, and you can get a bit creative when booking these resorts.


----------



## jlhorne (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks DVC_John - I figured it would be 2 reservations and fees. 

So for calculation purposes, is it reasonable to divide up the weekend and midweek points to determine a per night points cost, then add up?

For example  (I use copper since the gap seems to widen between weekends and weeknights with lesser seasons):
The points chart says 1460 for a full week 3br during copper. 3 night weekends are 1000 points, 4 night midweek is 460 points. That makes approx 333 points for a weekend night, and 115 points for a midweek night. If there was a Saturday checkin and I reserved a 4 night split week, I would get Tue - Fri nights and it would cost 3 times 115 plus 1 times 333 for a total of approx 680 points?

This may not be the exact amount but I want to see if I get the concept here.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 7, 2009)

No.

It's not done on a 'per night' basis, but rather the 3-day stay or the 4-day stay. In your example, the 3-day weekend would be 1000 points regardless of whether it's a Thur-Fri-Sat, Fri-Sat-Sun, or Sat-Sun-Mon. And the 4-day midweek would be 460 points, regardless of whether it started on a Sun, Mon, or Tues.

No calculations are ever needed. Just what ever the chart says for a 3-day stay or a 4-day stay. So, in your example above of a Tues-Fri 4-day midweek stay, it would just be 460 points, even though the last night is a Friday.

IMO, this system works pretty well for resorts with a Fri or Sun check-in, not so well for resorts with a Sat check-in.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 7, 2009)

The best way is if you stay over a *Satuday night* you are going to get slamed with more points that anytime mid week.  ALL 3 night stays include a Saturday night. 2 and 4 days are all considered midweek stays.

I would review Kal's website and also call Hyatt sales department (at a resort) and they will send you a point chart.

Hyatt is a easy system very easy.

If you are buying less that a gold week you really are wasting your time just ask others on this board most all come back and buy more points. 1880,2000 or 2200 are the minimum I personally would buy.

When you have the above points your options midweek and or weekends are endless compared with 1400,1300 or1100 point weeks dont tie yourself down.

 Check Kals website I hear he is going to heve new info coming up by late March on NEW HYATT resorts and or Hyatt resorts coming on line (dates) like New York,Siesta Key,Hawaii and a few other special locations.


----------



## jlhorne (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow - thanks to you both for the info.

Hilton is strictly based on point values - weekends are always double, and a reservation is a min of 3 nights starting any night.

It sure sounds like the 4 night midweek is a deal.


----------



## jlhorne (Feb 8, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Hyatt is a easy system very easy.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The midweek answer is pretty straightforward. I was making it harder than it had to be.
> ...


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im totally confused.

You can put your waitlist 18 months in advance if you have the points in your account you will get in if not you will not get in.

Remember you can only get holiday split weeks about 60 days out if at all.

You points are good for 1 year in CUP then they go into a "junk status" called LCUP. I never let my points go into LCUP because you can only book space with in 60 days for your arrival highly unlikely.

Do you own hyatt now? Where? If so I would suggest call Hyatt they will help you until you get it. Yes it took me a while but it is easy now.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 8, 2009)

jlhorne said:


> 1) If I want week 15 somewhere in 2010, and will have enough points when I get my points in week 11, do I have to wait until week 15 of this year to put in a request for 2010 or can I do it when the points show up this year in week 11?
> 
> 2) If I had enough points NOW (say week 7) could I put in the request for week 15 2010?




If I understand you correctly, the answers are yes and yes.
You can waitlist a reservation 18 months out. If you don't have the points available, the request will sit until you do. (during this time, if what you want becomes available, it may be taken by someone else who has points available.) Then once you have the points, the reservation will be confirmed once there is availability. Also, if you have the points, you can book online if there is availability.

The only way something will be available is if someone gives up their week for points. That will usually happen from 12 months down to 6 months out (with more availabilty opening up the closer to 6 months out you get). So, if you put a request in now for week 15 2010, the earliest it might be available to book is week 15 2009, but would likely not be available until sometime later.

Also note that using points from 2 different years for a single reservation is a difficult proposition.
Your leftover points would be in LCUP, and your current year's points would be in CUP. You could combine points for a reservation, but any reservation made using LCUP points would be restricted by the 60 day out booking restriction.

Another thing to remember (and I think a lot of people don't understand this) is that you don't have to use your points during the CUP period, you only have to make your reservation during the CUP period. So the last day of your CUP period you could still make a reservation for 6 months or 10 months later (subject to availability).

hope this helps and hasn't made it more confusing


----------



## jlhorne (Feb 9, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> If I understand you correctly, the answers are yes and yes. You can waitlist a reservation 18 months out.
> ..
> hope this helps and hasn't made it more confusing



Actually, both your answers are making this simpler than I thought. I am not sure I get the 18 months out thing. What I want to understand is how far out I can put a reservation on the waitlist, because the earlier I can get on the waitlist the better chance I have of getting the reservation. Obviously nothing can become available until between 12 months ahead of the reservation, and likely 6 months ahead (due to HRPP expiring and anything not taken with home reservations hits inventory). I am all about planning ahead. The reason I want to get this is that it will affect WHAT WEEK I need to buy. I know when I want to travel - I am working backwards from there. So if either of you can give me a practical example of how that works, it would be great.

I do understand the combined points thing from the rules. Hilton makes not distinction, but Hyatt does. I can work around that or utilize it. 

I also understand the points status - HRPP, CUP and LCUP (and the II external exchange periods).


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, let's see.

If you wanted a reservation for week 1 2011, you could put in a waitlist for that date in July 2009 (18 months ahead).

The earliest anything would become available is January 2010, so your waitlist would just sit for at least 6 months.

Now let's say you own week 5, and your points for year 2011 are in CUP from Feb 2010 until Feb 2011. 

Now let's say the week you want becomes available in January 2010. You wouldn't get it yet because your points are not available to use. If the week is still available in Feb 2010 when you points become available, you would get it assuming you're at the top of the waitlist. However, if someone lower on the waitlist has points that become available maybe a week or two before yours, then they would get the week. Or if the week wasn't taken by someone on the waitlist with points available, it could be taken by someone with points available booking online or by phone. You would still remain at the top of the waitlist, and once your points are available for booking, you would get the next week that became available. 

And if the week you wanted didn't become available at all until March 2010 for example, then your points would be available at that time, and you would get it assuming your at the top of the waitlist for that week.


----------



## jlhorne (Feb 11, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> Now let's say the week you want becomes available in January 2010. You wouldn't get it yet because your points are not available to use.



OK - i think i get it - it sounds like you could get at the top of the waitlist if you reserve 12-18 months out, but wouldn't you risk having those points go into LCUP if you ever cancel close to the reservation? It seems that you could also use points from a previous year or from another owned week, but it sounds to me like you have the same issue (and maybe even have points go past LCUP and be lost).  

I know I want to travel every other year in Sept to Cali, and can live with 1880 points a year since I own another timeshare chain (HGVC), and just want to figure out what time of year to buy so that I have the best chance of getting a cali reservation in (Sept) prime time (which will be Carmel or the new place (newport?) or Sedona or Tahoe but I figure Cali peak season is the hardest). The rest of my points will get used in offseason in the Keys so I figure that will not be as hard to get. I live in GA, HGVC is strong is South FL, but the Hyatt west and Keys locations will nicely fit in nicely with what I have access to.


----------

